# POST 2014 SECRET SANTA GIFTS HERE



## Waka (23 Dec 2014)

As we've done in the past, please post your SS gifts here.


----------



## James C (23 Dec 2014)

As I have already explained to Waka I will be uploading photos of my SS gift on 29th December. 

I am spending a week with family and unfortunately when I left yesterday my SS present was still at the mercy of a delivery service.

I am looking forward to seeing what everyone else got!


----------



## Ed Bray (25 Dec 2014)

Many thanks to my Secret Santa: Not aware who it was??? Postcode was PO13 I believe.

I received a Festool Tape Measure and a Makita Site Flask. Both very gratefully received and will be used.





Many thanks again! Really enjoyed the experience.


----------



## Waka (25 Dec 2014)

Ed Bray":mn4vz21i said:


> Many thanks to my Secret Santa: Not aware who it was???
> 
> I received a Festool Tape Measure and a Makita Site Flask. Both very gratefully received and will be used.
> 
> Many thanks again! Really enjoyed the experience.



Ed

You really need to post photo's.


----------



## marcros (25 Dec 2014)

I have received a beautiful marking/cutting gauge, made from brass and bubinga (I think). It is a lovely small size- I cannot wait to use it on a jewellery box, which it looks perfect for. 

I have no idea on the maker- I will do some research this afternoon so that I can send my thanks. My only clues are that it is clearly somebody that has metal and woodworking skills and the postcode is bh14!

Also, thanks to Waka for organising this again. 

Merry Christmas 

Mark


----------



## Ed Bray (25 Dec 2014)

Waka":3ra2gtzs said:


> Ed Bray":3ra2gtzs said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks to my Secret Santa: Not aware who it was???
> ...



Sorted now


----------



## Berncarpenter (25 Dec 2014)

Could not resist giving my parcel a little shake :evil: Sounds a bit woody . Unpacking the very neatly packed box , two presents expertly wrapped . Either my SS is lady or he's got the wife to wrap these , far too tidy for a bloke :lol: 






Vintage boxes 8) , but whats in them ?

Cheers Bern


----------



## Dovetaildave (25 Dec 2014)

Berncarpenter":ywlllxkq said:


> Could not resist giving my parcel a little shake :evil: Sounds a bit woody . Unpacking the very neatly packed box , two presents expertly wrapped . Either my SS is lady or he's got the wife to wrap these , far too tidy for a bloke :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd guess; 
A *M*orecambe *&* *W*ise, cuff-link set.
A very small and loyal fan of ..........Freddy Starr
:lol:

 :ho2 Merry Christmas


----------



## DiscoStu (25 Dec 2014)

Well firstly thanks to Waka for organising this. It was lovely to have something that was a complete unknown under the tree and something that nobody else would have bought me. 

So thanks to Tony for not only giving such a wonderful gift but also for his thoughtful and kind words. 

I think he is trying to convert me from power tools to a more refined and sedate way of life!

Who knows he may succeed when you see what he has produced without a power tool. 






Fantastic stuff, you can see the care and attention to detail but what you guys can't get is the feel in the hand, or the smell,it's brilliant. Tony I'm very grateful and I shall try and learn how to use and look after the No.3 properly. 

Feel free to pass on tips!

Thank you once again - what a great gift.


----------



## morfa (25 Dec 2014)

Thank you very much to my santa. It's a great selection of gifts. Many thanks also to Waka for organising. The UKW Secret Santa is always a real highlight.

I got a excellent selection of books, a festool ruler, plasters (someone's been reading my posting history), a flush cut saw. A small torch on a loop of metal, which I'm not sure as to what it's supposed to do. Also I got a piece of shaped wood, but I'm not sure what it's shaped for? Ed? Care to explain?


----------



## SteveF (25 Dec 2014)

First

Thanks Waka

and thankyou to my SS
i think he must have watched me the last 2 times i went to Axminster only to find no stock
i was going to order one
I have the "other" type and really can't get on with it
so to receive this is fantastic
this will take pride of place
I think it is box wood





thankyou again

Steve


----------



## Ed Bray (25 Dec 2014)

morfa":ox3np5x1 said:


> Thank you very much to my santa. It's a great selection of gifts. Many thanks also to Waka for organising. The UKW Secret Santa is always a real highlight.
> 
> I got a excellent selection of books, a festool ruler, plasters (someone's been reading my posting history), a flush cut saw. A small torch on a loop of metal, which I'm not sure as to what it's supposed to do. Also I got a piece of shaped wood, but I'm not sure what it's shaped for? Ed? Care to explain?


Glad you liked it, shaped bit of wood is a push stick (okay not hand tools but I did make it myself). The Led lamp on a flexi bar is good to put some light where you need it, both the bottom of the flexi bar and the surround around the led are magnetic, so you can stick it to a cast table or similar and it can also be used to retrieve metal stuff if dropped i.e. keys down a drain or similar.

I kept chopping and changing bits but ended up with that as I thought it covered all bases, pity though, as the day after I sent it I found another 2 duplicate books I would have also included.

I must have been really good this year as my Mother has just told me she will buy me a DF700 for my Birthday (new month) and to order it tomorrow.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (25 Dec 2014)

Thanks again to Waka for organising this super event.

Thanks too to my anonymous SS ... not many clues to be had here, (Is the PE10 part of a postcode ?) but here's what I got:





At first glance, it looked American; the step in the blade where it has been made by forging two different steels together hints at it - the only ones like that from the UK are Tyzack I think. The maker's mark confims an American origin:






A nice addition; I have one Sheffield made, and one French, which are very different in use, so it will be nice to see how this one works. I've got a stool to make soon, so I'll give it a quick sharpen up (when I'm sober) and give it a go !

Thanks again,

Tony.


----------



## Berncarpenter (25 Dec 2014)

Good guesses Dave =D> =D> made me laugh .
Moore & Write Bevel Protractor No 994 with 6'' & 12'' blades. 















What a fantastic bit of kit , great for accurately setting up and checking angles.

Starrett 224ARLZ Interchangeable Anvil Micrometer Set, .001" Graduation, 2-6" Measuring Range, Includes Standards: 2", 3", 4", and 5










Wow , A massive thank you to my SS not one but two fantastic bits of kit that will take my work to another level. 

Cheers Bern


----------



## Ed Bray (25 Dec 2014)

Fantastic stuff on here.


----------



## morfa (25 Dec 2014)

Ed Bray":2o3upgw4 said:


> Glad you liked it, shaped bit of wood is a push stick (okay not hand tools but I did make it myself). The Led lamp on a flexi bar is good to put some light where you need it, both the bottom of the flexi bar and the surround around the led are magnetic, so you can stick it to a cast table or similar and it can also be used to retrieve metal stuff if dropped i.e. keys down a drain or similar.
> 
> I kept chopping and changing bits but ended up with that as I thought it covered all bases, pity though, as the day after I sent it I found another 2 duplicate books I would have also included.
> 
> I must have been really good this year as my Mother has just told me she will buy me a DF700 for my Birthday (new month) and to order it tomorrow.



Can you straighten the LED light out then? Or is it always curved? Good to know that the bottom is magnetic. Looks handy.

I thought it was a push stick. I don't have any power tools outside of a track saw, drills and a sander. But I'll keep it for if I ever get a bandsaw. Thanks.


----------



## NickWelford (25 Dec 2014)

I am both highly impressed and humbled by the beautiful gift I received. Such a lot of work, to a very high standard. And lovely touches like including an appropriately sized spanner to tighten the clamp. Thank you to my secret Santa and to Waka for organising.


----------



## Ed Bray (25 Dec 2014)

morfa":rutefhqf said:


> Can you straighten the LED light out then? Or is it always curved? Good to know that the bottom is magnetic. Looks handy.


Yes, the bar was just curved for transportation to fit in the box.

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+woodworkin ... a+m_dk2064


----------



## Escudo (25 Dec 2014)

Hello Secret Santa friends,

Two terrific gifts from my SS. A lovely Mallet made from Beech and lignum Vitae. Lovely detailing on the handle, and a wondrously smooth head (bit like mine). 

A very smart marking knife made from Blackwood with a super sharp blade and brass ferule. A real user.











Thanks Secret Santa two really nice gifts much appreciated.

Thanks also to Tony for organising this years event. Well done again.

Merry Christmas everyone and happy woodworking for 2015.

Cheers, Tony (Escudo).


----------



## Ed Bray (25 Dec 2014)

NickWelford":1ek8bfxg said:


> I am both highly impressed and humbled by the beautiful gift I received. Such a lot of work, to a very high standard. And lovely touches like including an appropriately sized spanner to tighten the clamp. Thank you to my secret Santa and to Waka for organising.



Wow! That is awesome!


----------



## ColeyS1 (25 Dec 2014)

NickWelford":1abl9agb said:


> I am both highly impressed and humbled by the beautiful gift I received. Such a lot of work, to a very high standard. And lovely touches like including an appropriately sized spanner to tighten the clamp. Thank you to my secret Santa and to Waka for organising.


Wow, wow and crikey wow. That looks superb !!!!!


----------



## Ed Bray (25 Dec 2014)

Escudo":3crjbinb said:


> Hello Secret Santa friends,
> 
> Two terrific gifts from my SS. A lovely Mallet made from Beech and lignum Vitae. Lovely detailing on the handle, and a wondrously smooth head (bit like mine).
> 
> ...



Very nice gifts and something to treasure. I am really impressed with the thought that has gone into some of these gifts.


----------



## Water-Mark (25 Dec 2014)

A big thanks to my secret santa, and to Waka for organising it.

I've received a scraper which I'll use for an up and coming project in the new year, a burnisher complete with a lovely hawthorn handle which I'll use on the scraper.
A spokeshave blade, I'll make a handle for that and some brass stock that i'm sure will come in handy at some point.





Some fantastic stuff appearing already this year.


----------



## Waka (26 Dec 2014)

As usual these are all wonderful gifts, it's a real credit to the guys that take part inn SS.


----------



## davem62 (26 Dec 2014)

I received a wonderful present from my secret santa,

but because of his skill and craftsmanship his identity is easily found, rxh who i think is called Richard.So many thanks for a fantastic present, far more than i could have wished for ,and shows the generosity of people of this forum with advice and help etc.

Many thanks to Waka for organising 

many thanks david


----------



## Jamesc (26 Dec 2014)

Here is my wonderfull gift from my (not so) Secret Santa.

A beutifull dovetail marking guage, in brass and Damascus steel in its own superbly made box.

Thank you so much Jim (and Alfie) this is a truely superb present. I will endevour to do it justice. My woodworking at the moment is much more in the carpentry realm as I am currently re-building my sons house. Hopefully I can get back to some proper woodworking this year.


Thanks again Jim and also to Waka for organising this.

James


----------



## rdesign (26 Dec 2014)

Thanks to my secret santa! very nice screw driver! I am a slut for anything festool :lol: 
thanks to waka also for organizing this will definitely take part again next year.

some awesome gifts on here wish I had some of the skill sets it took to make some of those tools. 

happy christmas to all that took part and the onlookers who wish they did 8)


----------



## jimi43 (26 Dec 2014)

Once again..some superb Secret Santa work and presents...such a great thing to be part of and all because WAKA takes the time every year to organise it...a legend indeed!

I was going to post my Secret Santa last night when I got back from work but I thought...nah..this gem needs a good backdrop and it was pitch dark and freezing so I left it until today...






It's STILL bloody freezing but I managed to take a few shots before heading off to a fab lunch with my dear daughter.

Lovely message Mark (marcos) in the card...ha! I did giggle...must have been a nightmare deciding what to get and you did brilliantly mate! 8) 

How the hell did you know that I had to keep going out to the workshop and back to the "inside workshop" every darn day because I had left my digital caliper out there..?






This is an intriguing rope and cable gauge...intriguing because I shall now spend the rest of the afternoon researching its origins...unless you feel up to giving me a clue?






Clearly for ship's use judging by the international flavour of the scales...one used as a land-based shore tool would use only the measures of that country....(head scratch!)

And a glue pot!! One of those clever gizmos that sucks it all back again and can be used thin or thick...JUST what I was about to buy...though not for glue...

I need a little vessel to drip oil onto a cutting tool..on the mill and "the monster in the back room" so absolutely brilliant timing mate! I shall use it this afternoon no less! 






Thank you so much for being so very thoughtful...and no...I haven't got two of either of these things...well done!

Jamesc.....no problems mate...glad you like it. I expect to see some dovetails appearing in your son's house in at least a couple of occasions...post the pictures as proof mate! :mrgreen:


----------



## liamscanlan (26 Dec 2014)

Herewith my gift(s)!

I am very pleased to receive a beautifully crafted African Blackwood bottle opener, with a superb finish. An item which will find much use in the coming years!





To add to my delight, there are a couple of items to practice on, together with a card! Very much appreciated, Santa! I am very grateful for your thoughtfulness and your generosity.





Merry Christmas to all and a special thanks to Tony (Waka)

Liam


----------



## richarnold (26 Dec 2014)

Seasons greetings everyone.
Big thank you to waka, and huge thank you to a very secret Santa whoever you are  :ho2 
I am now the proud owner of a lovely brass headed hammer with an ash handle (one of my favorite woods). Love the attention to detail with one face curved, and one flat, and nicely held in place with an ebony? wedge.
Not only that, but a beautiful adjustable squaring rod made of brass and alloy. No more bits of stick with a nail at one end for me then :lol:
Some stunning work on show this year. well done everyone.
Cheers, Richard.


----------



## condeesteso (27 Dec 2014)

Got here as quick as I could, needed camera and just a bit of light...

Very pleased indeed with these:





I'd seen them at Richard A's day and recently at Mac - very nicely made indeed, basically flawless. I like the simplicity of the wedge lock and it does work very well (which says a lot for the precision in the making). I have a pair - internal and external. I shall think of a way of identifying which is which at a glance... I ruled out the yellow insulation tape option.




I'm guessing maple and rosewood but it could be sycamore? Could be wrong on everything  I am going to practice my technique of tapping the end to make tiny last adjustments - opening easy, for closing I have a plan... the tapping thing is a very old habit with me.





Crisp clean work, very impressed. And as we all KNOW, nice tools help make nice work.
Postmark Nottingham, card signed Pete. I'll call them Mad and Bad.
Very many thanks Pete, these will be used a lot, promise.

Oh yes, and I own up to the vice, but would like to extend credit to Jimi43 for milling the delrin rack, and to rxh for joining with me in a joint-venture to produce the all-new 42mm 4tpi thread tap and box. More about that later maybe.

Some lovely gear here, well done to all.


----------



## tobytools (27 Dec 2014)

many thanks to my SS, for this awesome mini adjustable square. the accuracy of the angle is just perfect, precision is everything in a square and this is excellent so thank you again. will be perfect for checking my through and lapped DT's 

i havent a clue who my SS was but her or she is a excellent engineer 

TT


----------



## Racers (27 Dec 2014)

Hi Douglas

Glad you like them,they are Maple and Rosewood, I use a smart tap to the end of the wedge on the bench to lock and unlock them.
May be a different coloured wedge in future to identify them.

TT, that's a very nice square.

Pete


----------



## matthewwh (27 Dec 2014)

Gobsmacked! 

Having stepped in to level things up and try to reach an even number and make Waka's difficult job (thank you - as always hugely appreciated) a little less onerous, I've only gone and been drawn with the immensely talened Richard Arnold!






I have a lifetime habit of never winning raffles, lotteries or tombolas so this is a defining moment. A beautifully handcrafted scale model of a late 1600's / early 1700's English try plane in English box.






Looking at the Tennion images I have often wondered whether the offset handle and apparently skewed high angle blades (why?) were a true portrayal or just the result of our forbears being rubbish at perspective drawing. Maps of the period would suggest the latter, although having just moved out of a house built in the same period I can confirm that there was absolutely nothing wayward about the work they produced. 

Thank you Richard, it will sit with pride on my desk and inspire me to remember not only the breadth but also the depth of the craft that we inherit as each of us endeavor to add our layer.


----------



## jimi43 (27 Dec 2014)

WOW Matthew! I saw this on Facebook and shared to my timeline (hope you don't mind) such was the pleasure I had of seeing such a masterpiece.

As a long-time fan of planes and other tools from that mysterious period...to see this little gem in all its glory was a true pleasure and made my year!

Wonderful work Mr Arnold...made my whole year seeing that plane.

=D> =D> =D> 

Jimi


----------



## Ed Bray (27 Dec 2014)

I have to say, I have been completely amazed by the work and generosity of some of the participants.

Absolutely fantastic in these times where cynicism and selfishness seems to be very prevalent.


----------



## SteveF (27 Dec 2014)

I have to say 
the quality of gifts is outstanding to say the least
the generosity makes a humble end to the year

hope this continues

again as said before ......a big thankyou Waka for your time and effort

Steve


----------



## Bedrock (28 Dec 2014)

Thank you to whoever for the beautiful mallet, from, I think a lignum vitae bowling ball with a box handle. I will post pictures when I have resolved my photo problems which lie I suspect between my ears. Certainly carries some heft and if the maker would be happy to identify him/herself, it would be interesting to know if there is some extra weight in the head.

Richard A - I'll put my hand up. The gauge is something of a prototype and I would like very much to hear how it stands up to workshop use.
Thanks to Waka for all his organisation. Best wishes for the New Year to everyone.

Regards Mike


----------



## rileytoolworks (28 Dec 2014)

Once again, the members of this forum have shown great generosity and talent with this years SS.
I wish I could have taken part again this year, but it wasn't to be.
Well done everyone. I look forward to seeing more.
Douglas, please do tell more about your collaboration with Richard Hughes.

All the best.
Adam.


----------



## Waka (28 Dec 2014)

According to my list there are still a few gifts that have been sent but not received. I do hope that none of them went via City Link.
20 of the 26 participants have posted their gifts, so just waiting on the last 6 to get back from festive celebrations to show theirs.
Again this year the imagination and craftsmanship of the gifts are stunning.


----------



## paulm (28 Dec 2014)

Waka":64zsu7zh said:


> Again this year the imagination and craftsmanship of the gifts are stunning.



They certainly are Tony and great to see and very inspiring =D> 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Waka (28 Dec 2014)

paulm":24x9qzox said:


> Waka":24x9qzox said:
> 
> 
> > Again this year the imagination and craftsmanship of the gifts are stunning.
> ...


Certainly above my skill set.


----------



## sammo (29 Dec 2014)

Hi all - firstly sorry it's taken so long to post my SS-2014 gift.

But here is a wonderful box - with fantastic dovetails (only wish i had the patience and skill  )

AS the bottom of the box is stamped I do know who the generous SS is - but in the sprit of the first S of SS... you know who you are... fantastic work, and I am assuming that the internal 'gift' are dove tail guides.... is this right???


----------



## mseries (29 Dec 2014)

I didn't take part in the SS, I really am not skilled enough to make anything so good as the pieces on display here. Like last year I am very impressed not only with the quality of the pieces created but with the generosity of their makers for giving they time, skill and materials to this.


----------



## Waka (29 Dec 2014)

mseries":2raevw9g said:


> I didn't take part in the SS, I really am not skilled enough to make anything so good as the pieces on display here. Like last year I am very impressed not only with the quality of the pieces created but with the generosity of their makers for giving they time, skill and materials to this.



The rules state that the gift can be made or bought, so there is no reason you can't enter in 2015. Also bare in mind that everyones skill set is different, why do you think I run it, instead of taking part :lol: :lol: I believe that things like SS and forum competitions actually improve peoples skill set.
So the bottom line is, you have no excuse for sitting the next one out \/ \/


----------



## NickWelford (29 Dec 2014)

I confess that I sent the drawknife. I would dearly like to have made something but since moving a few months ago, all my gear is in a 6 x 8 foot outhouse. (Table saw, router table, floor standing b/s, floor standing pillar drill, 6 ft lathe, floor standing p/t, compressor and a bench. Try working in that!). Next year I hope to have more space.


----------



## condeesteso (29 Dec 2014)

Aha! anyone following the Skelton saw pass-around will recognise Sammo's box and guides from a mile away. Nice guides, far too posh to use =D>


----------



## Waka (29 Dec 2014)

NickWelford":3einv5ja said:


> I confess that I sent the drawknife. I would dearly like to have made something but since moving a few months ago, all my gear is in a 6 x 8 foot outhouse. (Table saw, router table, floor standing b/s, floor standing pillar drill, 6 ft lathe, floor standing p/t, compressor and a bench. Try working in that!). Next year I hope to have more space.



Nick

It's the participation that counts as well as the imagination. Remember your gift arrived and was appreciated, not everyone was the same.


----------



## swb58 (29 Dec 2014)

I don't think anyone is wondering who made this, more recognisable than a signature. =D>

Or perhaps I'm wrong


----------



## jimi43 (29 Dec 2014)

condeesteso":2ed5qvrs said:


> Aha! anyone following the Skelton saw pass-around will recognise Sammo's box and guides from a mile away. Nice guides, far too posh to use =D>



HA! Yes....I thought there was a clean "Swiss" look about it Douglas! LOL!

Jimi


----------



## Sheffield Tony (29 Dec 2014)

Waka":3j9s6jwb said:


> NickWelford":3j9s6jwb said:
> 
> 
> > I confess that I sent the drawknife. I would dearly like to have made something but since moving a few months ago, all my gear is in a 6 x 8 foot outhouse. (Table saw, router table, floor standing b/s, floor standing pillar drill, 6 ft lathe, floor standing p/t, compressor and a bench. Try working in that!). Next year I hope to have more space.
> ...



It has not just been appreciated ... it has been ground, honed and is now properly sharp, sitting on my bench waiting for me to get the shave horse and a nice log of wild plum out of the garage ...


----------



## NickWelford (29 Dec 2014)

And I thought it was already sharp, Tony!


----------



## rxh (30 Dec 2014)

This year it seemed that I was "The little boy that Santa Claus forgot"  . I was informed that my SS had not been in touch and that PMs were being ignored.
On Christmas day as I looked at the posts showing photos of the splendid presents that others had received I sadly wondered what I might have done wrong:
- Had I been reported for using a non-approved method of sharpening?
- Had I been committing "elf and safety" violations?
- Had I been seen to flatten my chisels too much or too little?

However, step forward Super Substitute Santa! This morning, much to my delight, I received a parcel containing this very fine screwdriver, complete with bits 
I don't know what the wood is - maybe bubinga or mahogany? Anyway, it is very nicely made and will be treasured. My daughter (a mechanical engineer) saw it, commented on its good design and appearance - and obviously coveted it . Thank you so much Waka for your generosity in making this excellent gift for me.


----------



## DiscoStu (30 Dec 2014)

Well done Waka - you're a star.


----------



## chippy1970 (30 Dec 2014)

He's even given you some festool bits  good onya Waka


----------



## tobytools (30 Dec 2014)

Top man 

TT


----------



## 8squared (31 Dec 2014)

Great gifts given, I'm glad I didnt enter as the recipient would of woken up christmas morning with a feeling that they had been robbed.

I've got a year to up my skills for the next one as I would much rather give something I had put time and effort into.

Well done to the organiser and participants.


----------



## Racers (31 Dec 2014)

My replacement from Waka arrived today.

Thanks Waka, but it looks like I might struggle to get to use it :lol: 



Tooled up by maddpete, on Flickr

Pete


----------



## Berncarpenter (31 Dec 2014)

Racers":ul5waw4u said:


> My replacement from Waka arrived today.
> 
> Thanks Waka, but it looks like I might struggle to get to use it :lol:
> 
> ...


Our postman carries a pocket full of dog biscuits and so gets no grief form the ones that bite . What does your postie carry , Monster Munch  
Well done Waka .
Cheers Bern


----------



## Bigstinka (31 Dec 2014)

Fair play you guys. Wouldn't trust many people on other forums I use to do a secret Santa like this!


----------



## James C (1 Jan 2015)

Happy New Year All

Apologies for the late sharing of these photos. I did return to my hometown this week and was able to collect my package but my posting has been delayed slightly.

I received two lovely gifts this year. I have taken the photos with a phone camera so hopefully they will do rdesign's craftmanship justice.







A lovely turned Mallet and an interesting Marking Gauge. The Mallet has a great handle with a great place to nest my index finger just below the head. It has some heft considering how light it is in the hand. The long handle allows for a lot of variance in smiting force. (hammer) 






The Marking Gauge is also beautifully made with a great wedge mechanism which is shaped perfectly for finger manipulation. I haven't ever had a Marking Gauge with a rounded edge on one side and a V-Groove on the other. I'm looking forward to discovering how best to use these features.  






Thanks rdesign!


P.S. - I was the butt of many jokes due to my apparently very womanly wrapping techniques. Cheers Bern :lol:


----------



## Berncarpenter (1 Jan 2015)

I was the butt of many jokes due to my apparently very womanly wrapping techniques. Cheers Bern 

Nothing to be ashamed of =D> =D> Great gifts by two of my favourite tool makers thank you so much   

Cheers Bern


----------



## Bedrock (6 Jan 2015)

I hope I have at last solved my picture resizing problem and attach a couple of shots of the superb mallet received from SteveF. The head is a recycled lignum vitae bowls ball and the shaft nicely detailed from box.

It has real weight but good control.

Once again, Steve, thanks for a great SS gift.


[attachment=0]Mallet1 001.JPG[/attachment
Still seem to having a problem, but at least one decent photo. Back to the instruction manual.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Jan 2015)

Beautiful selection of stuff. I've now moved house ( 3rd time in 16mths) and I'm now sorting my 'shop - most of my tools have been in storage for over two years, and I have yet to build a new bench (although I kept the tops of the old one). Back next year!


----------



## JanetsBears (14 Apr 2015)

Well, this thread has well and truly put me off joining in with any secret Santa activities! If I started now, I couldn't hope to get close to the quality of the wonderful gifts that the 2014 Santas have come up with in time for next Christmas. They are all truly outstanding, well done to you all!

Since joining these forums in February I've learned an enormous amount, particularly about the use of hand tools and finally bought my first wooden plane from a car boot sale last Sunday. The idea was that I'd get a naff one that I could practice restoring, having watched the wonderful video on the subject. I ignored the first one I came across as the ironwork was more rusty than a 1970's Fiat - I really wanted something that I had a chance with. I ended up paying £3 for a 16.5" one with a W.Marples blade and now I daren't touch it in case I make a mess of it as the base seems pretty flat already and it doesn't look like there's much room for improvement by somebody with my skills. I've stripped it down, sharpened and re-assembled it and it seems to work surprisingly well, certainly far better than I expected. So, it looks like more car boot sale visits will be needed to get something I will dare to attack properly, or maybe I should just fight my way to the back of my workshop to get at the one that the previous owners of our house left behind piles of wood. 

Thanks to you all for making this such a wonderful place to spend a bit of time, there's some really skilled people here and you all seem so friendly too  

Chris


----------



## jimi43 (14 Apr 2015)

JanetsBears":rezn6fjq said:


> Well, this thread has well and truly put me off joining in with any secret Santa activities! If I started now, I couldn't hope to get close to the quality of the wonderful gifts that the 2014 Santas have come up with in time for next Christmas. They are all truly outstanding, well done to you all!
> 
> Since joining these forums in February I've learned an enormous amount, particularly about the use of hand tools and finally bought my first wooden plane from a car boot sale last Sunday. The idea was that I'd get a naff one that I could practice restoring, having watched the wonderful video on the subject. I ignored the first one I came across as the ironwork was more rusty than a 1970's Fiat - I really wanted something that I had a chance with. I ended up paying £3 for a 16.5" one with a W.Marples blade and now I daren't touch it in case I make a mess of it as the base seems pretty flat already and it doesn't look like there's much room for improvement by somebody with my skills. I've stripped it down, sharpened and re-assembled it and it seems to work surprisingly well, certainly far better than I expected. So, it looks like more car boot sale visits will be needed to get something I will dare to attack properly, or maybe I should just fight my way to the back of my workshop to get at the one that the previous owners of our house left behind piles of wood.
> 
> ...



WOW Chris....what a wonderful post that was!

Please please please post a picture of your bootfair plane!

I am dying to see it!

Jimi


----------



## Racers (14 Apr 2015)

Hi Chris

Don't be put off you have plenty of time to hone your skills, even a cleaned up and sharpened car boot plane would make a nice gift.

Start a thread about your plane with some shaving pics, we all love those shots  

Pete


----------



## marcros (14 Apr 2015)

Racers":k0vprm8r said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Don't be put off you have plenty of time to hone your skills, even a cleaned up and sharpened car boot plane would make a nice gift.
> 
> ...



absolutely- that would be a great gift. I am yet to make anything for secret santa- if is equally as acceptable to buy something if you so choose.


----------

